# هيتر ودفاية المزارع الايطالي



## كايرو تريد (13 نوفمبر 2013)

*تابعونا علي قنواتنا*










الشركة الرائدة في مصر وأفريقيا والشرق الأوسط
وكيل الشركة العالمية الإيطالية
Mabre مابري
المتخصصة في اجهزة تدفئة المزارع والوقود الحيوي
تقدم
هيتر المزرعة
Hanging P/PT
600 - 800 - 1200 متر
سخانات آمنة موثوق بها
لا غني عنها لتدفئة عنابر الدواجن والبيوت المحمية وحظائر المواشي
صنعت من مواد درجة أولي
وصمممت لتعمل عمرا اطول
وتعطي اكبر قدر من الكفاءة في التشغيل
جاهز بها ولاعة الإحتراق ولوحة التحكم وتمومتر الكتروني وشاشة رقمية
غرفة الاحتراق والمبادل الحراري مصنوعة من الاستانليس
غطاء عريض للتنظيف الكامل مصنوع من الحديد المجلفن المطلي
لمزيد من المعلومات عن الشركة ومنتجاتها زورو موقعنا
www.Cairotrade.com
أو التواصل عبر البريد الإلكتروني
[email protected]
أو عبر الهاتف
01007774414 - 002
​


----------

